

Google Plans to Build Office in This Area of Los Angeles - redpilllogic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb7kv9eeY6g

======
karsus
Kinda more interested in hearing about their ideas about starting an offshore
country in a cruiseship. Now that should be an interesting experiment.

